# Wanted: MPC/ERTL Millennium Falcon upgrade kits



## .:hunter:. (May 29, 2007)

I am in need of any of the following kits. Who can help me buy them?

- Blue Moon Millennium Falcon Upgrade kit 
- Falconkits.com Side Panels

Please let me know if you are able to help me out!

Kind regards,

Eric


----------



## DL Matthys (May 8, 2004)

Yes...No kidding!!!! I have needs for these too as I want to do the detail and light'em up magic to my AMT Falcon kit with interior details.

"Blue Moon" ???? As in "ONCE IN A..." Like in a one hit wunderkind Red Ballons song ?

And the Falcon Kit was a hit too when it gets featured in a Kalmbach book dedicated to Star Wars modeling A Galaxy Far, Far Away 

Don't make me do this myself  


DLM


----------



## .:hunter:. (May 29, 2007)

Now that is a reply that I can use for absolutely nothing...


----------



## DL Matthys (May 8, 2004)

Snap! .... Ouch! :freak:

But I'm going to look into it further as to status.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

If you're not already, you might wanta watch @bay, since the Finemolds 'Falcon came out they don't fetch the outrageous bucks they used to.


----------



## .:hunter:. (May 29, 2007)

Hello PhilipMarlowe,

Do you mean the accuracy kits that are cheaper on @bay or do you refer to the FM Falcon kit?

@ DL Matthys: I did not mean to snap at you. I am sorry. I appreciate your help.

Eric


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

I think the Falconkits set has been OOP for years! Ebay or the various Swap 'N' Sell forums would be your best bet for this one.

As to the one on SSM, you should register on the pre-order for it. Most likely, when they have enough interested, another run will be produced. Maybe you can check in with the Lester's to see how many more people they need on the pre-order list before they pull the trigger on a second issue.


----------



## .:hunter:. (May 29, 2007)

According to Jack Smith over at falconkits.com, he has only just received a new batch of kits. This news item is dated May 28th, 2007. Unfortunately, I was not one of the lucky few who gets a pair of his side panels from this production round...


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

.:hunter:. said:


> Hello PhilipMarlowe,
> 
> Do you mean the accuracy kits that are cheaper on @bay or do you refer to the FM Falcon kit?
> 
> Eric


The accuracy kits themselves, I got a great lot of different upgrade kits for the Falcon a few months ago for less than forty bucks, probably by some guy who figured it was just easier to build the Finemolds version than convert the AMT. He had collected all the upgrade parts I had ever heard of, and a few I hadn't including some photoetch stuff.

When we get settled after moving, the AMT is one of the bigger projects I plan to tackle next. I figure it will be a good warm-up for the Finemolds.

Good luck with your quest!


----------



## .:hunter:. (May 29, 2007)

I often search @bay for these parts, but so far without luck. I keep hoping someone will reply to this post sayin he or she's got a kit left...

Eric


----------



## DL Matthys (May 8, 2004)

Eric,
Here is the latest news on the Blue Moon kit (Falcon upgrade #1) at the other fine site of Sci-fi modeling:

http://www.starshipmodeler.net/cgi-bin/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=51432

John has been getting a lot of inquiries to get it going again. 30th aninversry of SW may have picked up the demand for it in recent days. I have been waiting on it since September last...so get in line (but behind me) I supose.

I wish Jack at Falcon Kits to get himself fixed, recovered and well...back into full production. His kit been around a long time and was used in the Matt Usher article in that Kalmbach book. Matt made use of a EL material called LightSheet for the engine aft. It was the *PERFECT* article on how to use EL in a kit. Miller Engineering has picked up the slack and has EL sheets. Look for their Jumbo Experimentor kit #2504. Cut the sheet yourself into 3 strips I should think.

http://www.microstru.com/Experimenter-Kits.html

Chris Miller is 1st rate with customer service there :thumbsup: 

Good answers this time...eh?

DLM


----------



## essex23 (Dec 7, 2014)

I paid over $120 for the full upgrade kit from Falcon Kits, a.k.a. Jack Smith in 2011 and I STILL have not seen it. He told me several times that it was shipped, yet I never saw it and he supposedly never got it back. I even provided him my correct address on three different times. Got the same stories of living with severe back pain after an operation, bad breakup with his girlfriend/wife/whatever, lost emails...and then no contact whatsoever.

Jump forward 3 years to today, and this is what is posted on his site:

"NEWS: Hi folks - I was hit by an e-mail virus about a month ago, and though I thought that I'd completely removed it from my system, it appears I was wrong.

I've received a LOT of e-mail and replied to it all, but no one replied, and I've just been told that it's because none of my replies are being received. I'm setting up a new e-mail tonight (likely gmail), and will begin re-replying.

Please - if you didn't get a response, wait until I post the new e-mail and send it again!

Thanks!"

So there you have it....he is basically putting it out there that he can't control anything in his life, and apparently has no intention of keeping up with people who do business with him, or have intentions of honoring his commitments. I know he says he is a teacher and all, but I am a teacher as well, and I still manage to get everything I need to do done during my day. If I kept my principal waiting 3 years for something, I would be fired 2 years and 11 months before that time ended. I sent him an email last night telling him to enjoy the free $120 and that I no longer wanted his upgrade kit, or a reply back as I have no desire to be fed yet another slew of lies or excuses, as I am sure that is all I would get.


----------



## Klaa (Apr 24, 2007)

essex23 said:


> I paid over $120 for the full upgrade kit from Falcon Kits, a.k.a. Jack Smith in 2011 and I STILL have not seen it. He told me several times that it was shipped, yet I never saw it and he supposedly never got it back. I even provided him my correct address on three different times. Got the same stories of living with severe back pain after an operation, bad breakup with his girlfriend/wife/whatever, lost emails...and then no contact whatsoever.
> 
> Jump forward 3 years to today, and this is what is posted on his site:
> 
> ...


I feel your pain in regards to this. I went through the same thing in the early part of 2013. I feel fortunate now because I got everything that I paid for. Took me about 4-5 months to get it though. The quality was lacking on some of the sidewall parts and had him send me replacements for that. It was like pulling teeth. Very frustrating. 
And you're right, he used every excuse in the book.....and afterwords I did a bit of research and he was doing the same thing and using the same excuses years earlier. Very nice parts though when you get them.


----------

